# Download problems



## a1111exe (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello.

My host OS is Ubuntu 9.10, and i wish to install FreeBSD as guest system via VirtualBox. But i just can't download it...

I click here (http://www.freebsd.org/where.html)







and then get this page (ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/) like this:






There is nothing out of this white rectangular.

I also tried to connect to this ftp page by other browsers than Firefox (Opera and Chrome) but they just can't connect. Tried this with FileZilla and realized that i can't even connect to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/:






I checked in Firefox and found that i can successfully connect to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/






but when i try to open FreeBSD directory i just get no list:






What could be the problem?

Just few days ago i could successfully download amd64 version but then realized that it is not compatible with VirtualBox on my computer. And when i tried to download i386 version it became clear that i can't: nor i386, nor amd64, nor anything else.

Therefore i suspect that the problem could be on my system but i have no idea where to begin...

I'll be grateful for any advices.

PS. Sorry for my bad english. It's not my native language. I hope that i succeeded to explain the problem as clear as possible.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 30, 2010)

The guest OS list at virtualbox.org does not mention FreeBSD as "working". 
Your firewall may interfere with ftp, did you change something?
You can download over http, too:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 31, 2010)

Try a mirror:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


----------



## a1111exe (Jan 31, 2010)

Speedy said:
			
		

> The guest OS list at virtualbox.org does not mention FreeBSD as "working".


Right, but i still want to try.



> Your firewall may interfere with ftp, did you change something?


I didn't. And i checked the firewall - everything is just like it was.



> You can download over http, too:
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


*Well, thank you!* 

I was so foolish that just didn't think about mirrors 

Mirrors work fine! Though, the main download ftp still behaves the same way for me... I have no idea why. So be it.


----------



## a1111exe (Jan 31, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Try a mirror:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


Thank you very much!


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 1, 2010)

a1111exe said:
			
		

> Mirrors work fine! Though, the main download ftp still behaves the same way for me... I have no idea why. So be it.



Not sure why, but ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/8.0/ works just fine here.

The mirrors are going to give you better bandwidth in most cases anyway.  Torrents are good too:
http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/


----------

